# Bacteria



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I found a Internet Live Fish Supplier was selling cycling bacteria that was supposed to cycle marine tanks in 4 hours. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

wow..thats very fast...to fast...id think it is a sham, but i dont wanna say anything incriminating...thats very fast cycling tho.fresh water or salt water?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Never ever heard of it. I think its bull. JUst a bottle of water.


----------

